

Bad Career Advice: Do Something You Love  - yarapavan
http://www.careerealism.com/do-something-you-love/

======
hrktb
Funny enough the subtitle of this blog is "Because EVERY Job is Temporary".
I'd ignore the advice of the blog, just try jobs I might love, and quit for
something else if it doesn't work out.

Seems a better bet than to skip every job that might not sound as good in real
as on paper.

